
AI outperforming 95% of professional handicappers predicting NFL games - joshagogo
https://unanimous.ai/nfl-week-10-recap/
======
flabberghaster
Interesting Academic Paper about this AI technology:

[https://11s1ty2quyfy2qbmao3bwxzc-wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/wp-...](https://11s1ty2quyfy2qbmao3bwxzc-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/01/Dense-Neural-Network-NBA-CICN-2019-Final-1.pdf)

